# Howling mouth calls??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

How difficult is it to learn to use the howler calls? I've been doing some reading, and it seems like those calls should be effective this time of year? Any thoughts? I appreciate you guys------------Good huntin'


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you plan on using a howler you had better learn what it is that you are saying to them. I'd spend some time listening to the different vocalizations and learn the different nuances to each.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Look into the E.L.K howler easiest one to use that I have tried. I have had good results with it. Very easy to sound real and it uses a latex reed. I used this howler one time and my buddy thought I was using the fox pro.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy Anderson has a good video "Mastering the Art Guide to Predator Calling". I would watch that. I think they did a wonderful comprehesive video of coyote vocals. They are also selling his calls but the info is still good. You do not have to use his calls to learn from this video. You can apply the information to any calls. You can pick up a copy of the DVD for about $5 on various online shops.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Randy Anderson has a good video "Mastering the Art Guide to Predator Calling". I would watch that. I think they did a wonderful comprehesive video of coyote vocals. They are also selling his calls but the info is still good. You do not have to use his calls to learn from this video. You can apply the information to any calls. You can pick up a copy of the DVD for about $5 on various online shops.


 These are the calls I use and have had good success with them . One thing I like to do is get the coyote to howl back at you then mimic him and copy each howl he makes .. You can watch them get visibly upset and come in .. Worked well yesterday for the 52nd dog of the year ..


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got several howlers, but I like the ELK best as far as realistic sound...


----------

